# Confusion with Renting Cars in USA



## MM62 (9 mo ago)

Hi, I'm a UK resident originally from California, USA. I've only been in the UK for 6 months. I currently hold a valid California Driver's License, and on a trip back in a few weeks I want to be able to rent a car. I'm very confused about the best way to do this and am getting all sorts of conflicting information of what seems like it should be an easy process.

I do not have a UK license and was not planning to get one as I don't intend to drive here.

When I went back to Los Angeles last year I had some issues at the rental counter because I didn't have an international driver's license (even though I have a valid CA license) and the drivers license address not matching my UK home/credit card address. They ultimately gave me the car but I don't want to run into an issue again and am unclear what I did wrong.

Does anyone have experience with this and would it be easier if I just use the US address where I get mail (that's also on my DL) when renting and skip the UK aspect of all together? And IF I do that does that invalidate any insurance/liability waivers I purchase for the rental?

It also seems that if I rent a car on the US sites vs UK sites the fees are MUCH cheaper, however, someone told me that if I do it that way I won't get the right insurance.

Hoping someone can clarify this for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As you do not live in the US your US driving licence is not valid to rent cars in the US.
If you use the US address as a workaround then, yes, that could invalidate any insurance/liability waivers you take out.
Basically you don't have an eligible licence to rent anywhere - neither in UK nor US
You should obtain a UK driving licence which has you UK address on it and which matches the credit card you are using.


----------



## MM62 (9 mo ago)

That makes sense. I do have a US credit card that matches my US address which is what I used last time, but its the insurance component that I'm concerned about.

I did reach out to Dollar Rent a Car today that said a CA drivers license is fine as long as you rent from an airport, and that their insurance covers you regardless of residency but I don't know what to believe considering the wildly different answers I'm getting on this one.

And learning to drive on the other side of the road just to be able to use my valid license to drive on the opposite side really seems counterintuitive.

Technically your US license is valid for a year after you are a non-resident so I am still okay to rent here for another 6 months. Just not sure if that applies to US rentals as well.


----------



## Peasant (Aug 12, 2018)

Crawford said:


> As you do not live in the US your US driving licence is not valid to rent cars in the US.
> 
> Basically you don't have an eligible licence to rent anywhere - neither in UK nor US


This^

You "might" be okay, unless you're in an accident, then you're screwed.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In order to rent a National vehicle, *a valid driver's license from the customer's country of residence is required and must be presented at time of rental*. The driver's license must be valid for the entire rental period. International renters must present a valid license from their country of residence. 

Your CA licence is NOT your country of residence.


----------



## MM62 (9 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> In order to rent a National vehicle, *a valid driver's license from the customer's country of residence is required and must be presented at time of rental*. The driver's license must be valid for the entire rental period. International renters must present a valid license from their country of residence.
> 
> Your CA licence is NOT your country of residence.


Correct for National. However this varies by rental company, as Avis and Dollar have different policies according to their customer service.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

If you're planning to use credit card insurance and decline the rental company's insurance (which is generally the smart thing to do because it's a lot cheaper) be sure to check that this is all kosher with the credit card company.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MM62 said:


> That makes sense. I do have a US credit card that matches my US address which is what I used last time, but its the insurance component that I'm concerned about.
> 
> I did reach out to Dollar Rent a Car today that said a CA drivers license is fine as long as you rent from an airport, and that their insurance covers you regardless of residency but I don't know what to believe considering the wildly different answers I'm getting on this one.
> 
> ...


Well, there is no "US drivers license". Driving is handled on a state level. Why do you not post an official link showing that your CA license is valid up to one year after you left the state? Using someone's address does not establish residence. Your plan will work - until you get pulled over or have an accident.


----------

